
Do Xeons contain customer specific features? - pjc50
See http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bloomberg.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;articles&#x2F;2016-06-09&#x2F;how-intel-makes-a-chip<p>&quot;If you buy an off-the-shelf Xeon server from Dell or HP, the Xeon inside will contain technology that’s off-limits to you. “We’ll integrate [a cloud customer’s] unique feature into the product, as long as it doesn’t make the die so much bigger that it becomes a cost burden for everyone else,” says [Diane] Bryant. “When we ship it to Customer A, he’ll see it. Customer B has no idea that feature is there.”&quot;
======
brudgers
I read it as Intel talking to it's important customers when designing new
chips. That's pretty common, outside of art school, when designing anything.

